# Need recommendation



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

Hi,
I have a 12Wx20Lx7.5H dedicated theater room and I have 2 RBH 1010SEN subwoofers and CHT PRO-10 and SHO10 speakers. I am considering replacing my subs with a CHT SS-18.1 or maybe a HSU VTF-15. I can only afford 1 sub for now and would need to buy the amp for the CHT. 
Are these subs a significant upgrade over 2 of the RBH's?

Thanks.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not heard the RBH, but everything that I could find about it leads me to believe that it is a great subwoofer. In most cases, 2 subwoofers are preferable to 1 as you can place them in different locations to help tame room modes (standing waves etc.) The Hsu is also an awesome subwoofer, but-IMHO- the two that you have should be fine.

I will note that someone who has more knowledge of the subs you mentioned may disagree with me; I would defer to them if they have actually heard the subs instead of just reading review/info off the web as I did (in the case of the RBHs). I hope this helps!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What is it that your 2 RBH 1010SEN subwoofers are not doing for you?


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

The RBH's are good subs and sound really good. I like to crank it up on some concerts and movie scenes with low base and kinda wish they had a little more presence and slam (if that makes sense).:dontknow:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

That _could_ be a placement issue; are the two subs in different locations or placed together? It could also have something to do with the subs' settings (x-over point and level) or eq from room correction. :scratch:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ I would agree. Have you optimized placement and settings? Also, are they powered or are you using an outboard amp (those sub came as amplified or passive). They are very respectable/capable subs and may not warrant an upgrade. If you can give us a layout of your room and where you currently have them placed, it would help tremendously.


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

They are passive subs with outboard amp and I am using the Velodyne SMS-1 to eq them then run MCACC and cross them over at 80hz. I have had them placed along the front wall about 3-4 ft. in from each corner with pretty good results. I now have one at the center of the front wall and one at the center of the rear wall (which is a bit tricky because the center speaker is too big to stack on top of it). 
I am probably being too about it. Funny thing is, when I spend a lot of time in the theater room day in day out, I keep going louder-wanting more and more base and when I haven't listened for a few days, it sounds great.:unbelievable:

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Configuration, placement, equalization, it sounds like you've done all you can, so perhaps the subs just aren't able to provide what you're looking to achieve. Unfortunately, turning up the volume is not going to get you deeper bass; more output, yes, but the physical limits still apply.

The spec's claim extension down to 24Hz for that model. It's probably a touch optimistic for dual 10" drivers, but let's assume that's accurate. You may just be the type of person who likes sub-20Hz, which is simply a personal preference; some like to feel the earth move, others don't see the need. If you're in the former category then getting something a bit more substantial might be the best alternative.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Perhaps something like the HSU VTF-15 or a SVS?


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> Perhaps something like the HSU VTF-15 or a SVS?




Yeah, I've got the Pro/Sho combo you have, and they love to be played at reference levels. I have dual MFW15's stacked, and plan on replacing them with a sealed pair from CHT sometime soon. I've got an open area in the family room to move the MFW15's to though, and won't be retiring them.


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies. 

Having 2 subwoofers really does make a difference. I built a BFM Tuba LP subwoofer last year and placed it in the front corner of the theater. It is a great subwoofer for the money and can play very loud but in my room, even with 80hz crossover, it has a tendency to localize itself just enough to bug me (and probably only me). After a few months of trying different locations for the Tuba, I brought back my trusty RBH's, placing one in the center of the front wall and one at the center of the back wall. They sound smoother and disappear much better while providing more even coverage throughout the room. If they had this and the slam and output of the Tuba, I would be a happy camper. A second Tuba would be great but I don't have time to build one. So it looks like I am going to need 2 of whatever sub I go with.:spend:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If size is not a concern, consider two Chase VS-18.1's.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tesseract said:


> If size is not a concern, consider two Chase VS-18.1's.


 From the review I read, _two_ of those may destroy his house! :rofl: :hsd:


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

The number one rule of home theater is that you can NEVER have too many subwoofers.  In all honesty, if your room permits, separate 18" subwoofers properly placed would be hard to beat.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

whats the word on this sub------------->http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=303-430


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Driver_King said:


> The number one rule of home theater is that you can NEVER have too many subwoofers.  In all honesty, if your room permits, separate 18" subwoofers properly placed would be hard to beat.


Sorry; I guess that I wasn't clear. I was making a joke based on the reviewer's comment, "These are the type of subwoofers that you legitimately ask yourself 'Am I doing long term damage to the structural integrity of my home by testing War of the Worlds?' ”

As for the BIC, I haven't heard them, but the online reviews are good.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

Ya reviews were legit I just wanna know what the experts claim! Help hurry!


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

brntwns said:


> Ya reviews were legit I just wanna know what the experts claim! Help hurry!


I don't know about that particular model but the BIC subwoofers, the PA-120, (Acoustic Audio if they are still around) and Lava subwoofers are all in that general budget range. If you cannot afford them, I would suggest saving money to avoid disappointment.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

brntwns said:


> Ya reviews were legit I just wanna know what the experts claim! Help hurry!


Sorry, but I have not heard one so I can't offer any other input. :justdontknow: I'm sure someone has and will comment soon. :foottap:


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

Yes I used tochav a Polk audio sub and it was pretty good. How muh wud it cost 2 build my own say 12 r 10" woofer that's not going to disappoint?


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

You would be best off getting one of the subwoofers I mentioned in my earlier post. By the time you finish building your own, you would only be getting an incrementally better subwoofer than one that you could purchase finished.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

That's what I figured but clearly the man in me thinks it wud b soo cool to build me own just to try it and boldly go where I've never gone b4... Lol. I'll wait till I get state side to do that.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

uhm....3-400$$$ subwoofer is way outta my price range...yes it would be awesome but i got bills.:huh:


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

that lava 10" does look tasty indeed. im looking more around the 150$ range...i live in a dorm room for the next 2 years so i need something that will not disappoint and will hit the low lows and everything else i thro at it musically. when i bump the rap i want a capable response. :T


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

You can get the PA-120 for ~$250 with a coupon code but I don't know what shipping to Japan would be. I think Lava may also still be offering discounts if you email them about shipping to other countries and for being a forum member. This BIC would be a pretty similar subwoofer to the PA-120. If you don't want a subwoofer that bottoms out, has one-note boomy bass, and lacks extension, you may want to consider these other options and save up a bit more money. None of those subwoofers should exceed $300.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

what would the other options be? i think u tried to make a link but it didnt work. that other bic sub is pretty legit! the lava 10" is awesome. any other suggestions? thx all


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

is the brand acronym "pa" u refer to "pure acoustics"?


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

It's Premier Acoustic. The other ones I was referring to were, besides Lava and BIC, the PA-120 and Acoustic Audio. I believe Acoustic Audio is out of the subwoofer business now, however. If you can manage the BIC, that may be your best option. Then down the road, you can buy another one for more even bass response across your room.


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

mmk. sounds good man. any other pointers?


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

is the difference b/t 25hz and 20hz rating a noticeable difference?


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

also wats the thoughts on boston acoustics? check this woofer BOSTON ACOUSTICS Classic CPS12Wi


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

is this a legit sub option? http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-629


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You could spend anywhere from ~$40 to >$200 on a 10 inch driver alone; I doubt that the less expensive driver would be the best bet. If you are considering a DIY sub-not a bad way to go BTW- I'd check-out the DIY sub forum (link here) and Parts Express' Dayton line (here) as they are quite popular. 

I'm sorry that I can't offer more help, but I have not heard the BIC sub that you listed and am not a DIY expert. I DO know that you can buy sub kits from Parts Express (here) that may be a good compromise.

FWIW-this sub is well liked around here and will be back in stock on 5/21 OR you could go for the 10 inch now. Both seem to over perform for the money. Good luck!


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

ura boss dude appreciate it!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks...just trying to help. I'm sorry that I can't offer more info!


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

That 12" Dayton seems okay but it looks like it would be most like a 12" Polk sub. You would probably be better off with the BIC in all honesty.


----------

